# Mauser mannlicher



## Charl (Jul 8, 2013)

I’m finally in the home stretch to finish a rifle I’ve started building 8+/- years ago. (To be truthful – It’ll probably never be finished to my satisfaction) I’m building it for my son so I chose a lighter recoil caliber - .243 win. 

I know its not necessarily the right caliber on a mauser action according to the purists but it’ll suit a kid just fine.  It started out as a military mauser (vz24) that I got off gunbroker or some such. I had it rebarreled by Mark Skaggs when he still listed some of his services on ebay. He also welded on a bolt handle and removed the charger hump. Then it sat in a corner for a while. 

I got a semi-inlet stock on ebay later but butchered the final inletting and gave up again. Then I found a 4-5 feet section of walnut tree trunk cut in 3 “slabs” at a yard sale. I built a little rustic table out of the one section and noticed the nice figure. 







A few years later I decided to give stock making another chance and cut a blank out of one of the pieces. I took the semi-inlet that I butchered and used it as a pattern with a few adjustments.
















The rough shaping to the pattern outline was done with a circular and reciprocating saws and chisels. (wish I had a band saw). Inletting of the action next with very careful use of router for major wood removal and then chisels, scrapers and even more careful use of dremel. Using the dremel is universally not advised for stockmaking but if you take care it comes in handy. I used prussian blue for transferring high spots on metal to wood. 






After inletting the action the trigger guard was done and then shaping could be started. I went slow and made myself put the tools down when I got inpatient. You can take the wood off but you can’t put it back. ï�Š






I cut the blank oversized in thickness (probably 3+ inches ) so there was a lot of wood to be removed. Went at it with files and rasps after thinning it on the table saw. I also had to inlet the butt plate and grip cap. The shaping of the shadow-line cheek piece was not as hard as I thought it would be. I did change the shape a few times though.
















Then final sanding, whiskering and sealing.
The metal work was next. I cut the barrel shorter with a hacksaw for the mannlicher style and had it recrowned by a local gunsmith. (thought of doing it myself but the barrel crowning tools’ price made it cost prohibitive). 

The muzzle cap is from brownells as is the barrel band and barrel band sling-swivel and the rear sling swivel that is also inletted in the butt stock. The hinged trigger guard I made myself from instructions out of Carmichaels book.

I soldered on a front and rear sight and then rust blued it all. Rather than boiling parts after rusting I stole an idea I found somewhere to steam with the below setup. 4” toilet flange and pvc pipe and cap. I have a eye hook screwed into the cap from which the action hangs. The pot I got at a yard sale for $5. The steam setup is very easy and the results are better than I wished.





















All put together.



























I still have to do a few things here and there, get it checkered and it’ll be done. I might get a checkering set and try my hand at it but I’ll definitely practice before going to town on this stock. I ordered a shorter follower and magazine block so it will feed the .243 win cartridges better. I hope it shoots well.


----------



## bull0ne (Jul 8, 2013)

Beautiful stock and hopefully a family heirloom for generations to come!


----------



## Warthawg (Jul 8, 2013)

Very nice!


----------



## oops1 (Jul 8, 2013)

Well done! I'm sure your son will love it.


----------



## weagle (Jul 8, 2013)

Wow!  That is beautiful.


----------



## Charl (Jul 9, 2013)

Thanks all. A few more close up and in progress pics.


----------



## georgia357 (Jul 9, 2013)

That is fantastic, I'm sure your son is very proud.


----------



## TurkeyH90 (Jul 9, 2013)

Wow. Im sure that will be his most prized heirloom.


----------



## Clemson (Jul 9, 2013)

Fabulous!!

I have found that the .308 series of cartridges (including the .243) feed better through Mausers when the bottom of the extractor is relieved and radiused about 1/8 inch.  You have way more extractor than you need when you start anyway.

Bill Jacobs


----------



## Charl (Jul 10, 2013)

Clemson said:


> Fabulous!!
> 
> I have found that the .308 series of cartridges (including the .243) feed better through Mausers when the bottom of the extractor is relieved and radiused about 1/8 inch.  You have way more extractor than you need when you start anyway.
> 
> Bill Jacobs



I'll try that, thank you for the suggestion. That is something I can do without fear of permanently screwing up the receiver by altering the feed rails.


----------



## Jriley (Jul 14, 2013)

I really, really like this style of rifle! Very good work.


----------



## kmaxwell3 (Jul 27, 2013)

Man that's sweet!! Your son is blessed to have a father like yourself!!


----------



## Shug (Jul 27, 2013)

That is great work. Beautiful rifle


----------



## BBowman (Jul 27, 2013)

I have a Steyr Mannlicher classic in .243, without the Mauser action.  I think your rifle is a masterpiece.  I am 44 years old, I cherish every gun that my now deceased dad used to use.  If he had built a gun like that for me I would probably buy the best safe Cannon Safes makes to put it in.  You did an outstanding job. Beautiful! Let us know how it shoots. Any thoughts on a scope?


----------



## Charl (Jul 28, 2013)

I have a Bausch & Lomb on it right now. 3-9x40 - I think. I will probably get something else down the road. I have not really shot it with purpose, only a few to make sure it wasn't going to blow up in an innocent's face 

I got a 1 1/2" group with 100gn factory ammo but will try to load for it when time permits again.


----------



## Cabin creek man (Jul 28, 2013)

Great build! You hit it clean outta the ball park with that yardsale wood. WOW!!!


----------



## marshdawg (Jul 28, 2013)

Priceless!!!


----------



## 021 (Jul 29, 2013)

That is truly a masterpiece. I can only wish I had that kind of talent.


----------



## returntoarchery (Jul 29, 2013)

Nice work indeed. Your son will cherish it no doubt. A friend of mine's father was a gunsmith. He built him a rifle based on a 1909 Argentine Mauser for his 16th birthday. He doesn't shoot or hunt anymore but he says when he holds and looks at the rifle he still see's his Dad at the work bench working on his rifle.  His Dad passed a number of years ago. There was pride and love all over his face when he showed me the rifle.


----------



## Charl (Aug 28, 2013)

I loaded up a few rounds and got this so far. I call a mulligan on one or two of those (the ones furthest away!)


----------



## cmshoot (Aug 29, 2013)

Gorgeous!


----------



## JLC (Sep 21, 2013)

That is beautiful!!!


----------



## rifleroom (Sep 26, 2013)

Amazing that you have God given talent to get that piece of work out of a rough slab of wood! It also looks like you are dialing in what she likes to eat too! Great work! It would be a shame if you stopped with that one rifle! Keep it up!


----------



## WGSNewnan (Sep 26, 2013)

It simply does not get any better than that! I applaud you sir.


----------



## EMC-GUN (Sep 27, 2013)

Classy. Very nice.


----------

